# Ames Room & Anti-Gravity Room in Haunt



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I am planning a haunt for a high school project starting next year. I need to steer clear of controversial content like blood, gore, and occult themes. I have researched Ames Rooms and Mystery Anti-Gravity rooms as well as many popular sideshow illusions.
I am planning on calling it “the Collection” and set it up as a collection of oddities from around the world. I intend to build, Mermaid in a Bowl, The bodiless head, body kept alive with mysterious machines (headless Body), a haunted table and chair using a Pepper’s ghost set up, Spidora. The Ames room would be the first thing they walk through, it will be the last thing they pass by when they look through a two way mirror to see another group walking through the other part of the room. If I use JB Corn’s wall method, I can stage the Ames room as a hallway. I was thinking of staging the anti-gravity room around a glowing rock or meteorite. It won’t be scary but it will be entertaining. 
I need to get the routines used in the mystery hole, type attractions. I have been to one but it was several decades ago. I remember rolling a ball up hill and water running backwards. I have seen the internet sites but they don’t have much detail.


----------

